# Vorbereitung Odenwaldcross



## aju (22. März 2004)

FÃ¼r Samstag/Sonntag, den 5./6. Juni 2004 ist laut Clubkalender das Odenwaldcrosswochenende geplant. Hier die ersten Informationen:

Wir durchqueren den nÃ¶rdlichen Odenwald und fahren von Darmstadt nach Amorbach im frÃ¤nkischen Odenwald und wieder zurÃ¼ck nach Darmstadt. Dabei passieren wir den hÃ¶chsten Berg und das bekannteste Rathaus, lernen kleine und grÃ¶Ãere Ortschaften genauso kennen wie abgelegene Waldgebiete ohne Handynetz.

Auch biketechnisch hat die Tour einiges zu bieten: Viele Singletrails, schnelle Abfahrten und fordernde Anstiege sorgen fÃ¼r ausreichend Abwechslung.

Der eine oder andere Biergarten liegt natÃ¼rlich auch an der Strecke.

Hier die Rahmendaten:
Â·	Insgesamt sind 3400 hm und 150 km zu bewÃ¤ltigen
Â·	Start- und Endpunkt ist Darmstadt, Parkplatz Orangerie in Bessungen
Â·	Ãbernachtung in Amorbach im bayerischen Odenwald
Â·	GepÃ¤cktransport (eine nicht zu groÃe Tasche o.Ã¤.) nach Amorbach und zurÃ¼ck

Damit ich ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten in Amorbach sichern kann, muss ich frÃ¼hzeitig wissen, wer alles teilnehmen mÃ¶chte. Die Ãbernachtungskosten inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck dÃ¼rften p.P. im Doppelzimmer etwa 20 â 25 â¬ und etwa 25 â 30 â¬ im Einzelzimmer betragen.

Also meldet euch!

GruÃ
Ulrich


----------



## X-Präsi (24. März 2004)

Bin leider voraussichtlich nicht da *schniefheul*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (31. März 2004)

Hi Ulrich,

bis wann brauchst Du denn die Zusage. 
Wie sieht`s aus bei besch.... Wetter und Voranmaldung?
Generell hätte Gabi und ich ich schon Lust, wir müssen nur schauen wo unser Kleiner an dem Wochenende unterkommen kann.


Gruß Nicolas


----------



## aju (31. März 2004)

Hallo Gabi, Nicolas und alle weiteren Interessenten,

so wie es aussieht, wird die Teilnehmerzahl am Odenwaldcross wohl überschaubar bleiben. Daher ist es wahrscheinlich ausreichend, wenn ich Ende April die Zimmer reserviere; bis dahin bräuchte ich eure Zusage(n). Ob im Fall einer kurzfristigen, wetterbedingten Absage Stornierungskosten anfallen, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Wenn ja, werde ich für eine verbindliche Anmeldung eine Anzahlung verlangen. 

Alternativ besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass Ihr euch selbst eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Amorbach sucht und nur die Tourenführung und den Gepäcktransport in Anspruch nehmt. In diesem Fall genügt eine kurzfristige Anmeldung für die Teilnahme. Über eine frühzeitige Absichtserklärung, dass Ihr vorhabt, teilzunehmen, würde ich mich allerdings auch in diesem Fall freuen!

Wenn noch weitere Fragen offen sein sollten.... meldet euch einfach.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## aju (25. April 2004)

Wie ich von einigen Interessenten erfahren habe, ist eine frÃ¼hzeitige Anmeldung oft nicht mÃ¶glich. Daher mÃ¶chte alle, die sich bis jetzt noch nicht angemeldet haben, bitten, sich selbst um eine ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeit in Amorbach â mÃ¶glichst nicht in einem der Stadtteile - zu kÃ¼mmern. Ein Unterkunftsverzeichnis gibt es unter www.amorbach.de.

Gestartet wird am Samstag, den 5.6., um 10:00 Uhr; die RÃ¼ckkehr erfolgt am Sonntag, den 6.6., bis spÃ¤testens 18:00 Uhr. Ein Anfahrtsplan zum Parkplatz Orangerie kann auf Anfrage gemailt werden.

Keine Sorge, der Odenwaldcross ist kein Rennen, sondern eine GenieÃertour fÃ¼r etwas Fittere. Ausreichend Zeit fÃ¼r Sightseeing und (Einkehr)Pausen ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch eingeplant.

GruÃ
Ulrich


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. April 2004)

Hallo Ulrich, wie bereits besprochen werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein, wenn nicht gerade Dauerregen gemeldet ist. Du kannst mir einen Übernachtungsplatz in der Unterkunft, in der Du übernachtest reservieren, oder gib mir die Tel Nr , damit ich mich darum kümmern kann.
Bis demnächst
Gruß Uwe


----------



## matthias2003 (25. April 2004)

Hallo Ulrich,

ich bin auch dabei, habe aber eine Bedingung: gutes Wetter und über 25Grad ;-)) 
Ist da was zu machen?

Kannst Du mir ein Zimmer reservieren oder mir die Tel-Nr. der Unterkunft geben.

Danke und 
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## aju (27. April 2004)

Hallo Matthias,

beides (trockenes Wetter und Mindesttemperatur) kann ich leider nicht garantieren; das Risiko einer kurzfristigen Absage wegen Dauerregen besteht also.
Wir sind dennoch guter Hoffnung, das wir davon verschont bleiben und der Odenwaldcross stattfindet. Reserviert haben wir im Gästehaus und Pension "WOLKMANNSRUH" (Tel.: 09373/4780).
Falls Du dort kein Zimmer mehr bekommst - weitere Unterkünfte findest Du unter www.amorbach.de.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Mr Cannondale (29. April 2004)

Gebt doch bitte mal alle Bescheid, wer sich in der Pension WOLKMANNSRUH ein Zimmer Reserviert hat, denn wir könnten uns auch 3 Bettzimmer Reservieren, was der Vermieter wohl bevorzugt


----------



## matthias2003 (29. April 2004)

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe mir heute ein Zimmer reserviert, bin aber auch bereit mit 1 (oder 2) weiteren Schnarchern ein Zimmer zu teilen, falls "Frau Wolkmannsruh" nochmal umbucht.

Gruss
Matthias Knopf

PS Sind zwar noch ein paar Wochen bis zum Odenwald, aber wenn Du magst können wir gerne zusammen nach Darmstadt fahren, bei mir passen 2 Bike's+Fahrer ins Auto!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (30. April 2004)

Hallo Matthias, das Angebot der Mitfahrgelegenheit und der Schnarchgelegenheit mit Dir im Doppel oder Dreibettzimmer nehme ich dankbar an.
Vielleicht Rufst Du noch mal bei Frau Wolkmannsruh an, denn sie ist sich nicht sicher, ob das mit der Zimmerreservierung klappt und vielleicht kannst Du mir Deine Tel bzw. Handy Nr. geben. Meine Handy Nr.: 0177-7930549
Bis Demnächst Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (30. April 2004)

matthias2003 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Bike's [...]


<klugscheiß>
"Bike's" ?? Uuuuaaarg, es wird immer schlimmer ...
</klugscheiß>

Viel Spaß übrigens im Odenwald


----------



## Jupp1982 (30. April 2004)

hi, bin neu hier im forum und habe gerade von eurem vorhaben 
ODW_Cross gelesen.

Klingt gut!

ich wohne in DA, komme aber ursprünglich aus Michelstadt - kenne daher die Routen im ODW recht gut. Ich hätte interesse mich euch anzuschließen (ggf. würde auch noch ein Freund mitfahren) wenn dies möglich ist....

...ich denk es wird ne ganz gute tour!


Hierzu noch ein paar fragen:

1. ist es überhaupt möglich sich euch anzuschließen
2. welche anforderungen hat die tour
3. wieviele würden denn überhaupt mitfahren
4. seid ihr ein verein, oder organisiert ihr die tour privat
5. wie wäre der geplante ablauf / geplante route

besten dank im voraus

mfg jupp


----------



## aju (30. April 2004)

Hallo Jupp,

der Odenwaldcross ist eine Veranstaltung des Mountainbike-Club "Beinhart" Ingelheim. Nichtmitglieder können sich gerne anschließen, tun dies aber auf eigene Gefahr. Es besteht Helmpflicht!

Besondere Anforderungen gibt es nicht - Du solltest allerdings in der Lage sein, 150 km und 3400 hm in zwei Tagen zu fahren ohne dafür an Deine Leistungsgrenze gehen zu müssen. Ein wenig Fahrtechnik wäre auch nicht schlecht. Und eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Amorbach solltest Du Dir natürlich auch besorgt haben. 

Wieviele Teilnehmer es werden, steht noch nicht fest - 5 werdens aber mindestens werden....

Zur Route: 
1. Tag: Darmstadt - Frankenstein - Felsberg - Neunkirchner Höhe - Morsberg - Lärmfeuer - Michelstadt - Eulbach - Amorbach
2. Tag: Ruine Gotthardsberg - Lauseiche - Geyersmühle - Vielbrunn - Bad König - Böllstein - Ruine Schnellerts - Lichtenberg - Darmstadt

Damit sollten Deine Fragen beantwortet sein - wenn nicht, melde Dich einfach.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Ripman (1. Mai 2004)

Hi Ulrich,

 hast Du meine MAil bekommen ??

 CU

 Jürgen


----------



## aju (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe Deine Mail bekommen und werde Montag oder Dienstag ausführlich anworten...

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Jupp1982 (3. Mai 2004)

danke für die schnelle beantwortung der fragen!

wie es deiner mitteilung zu entnehmen ist scheint die tour ja eher was für die "fit-eren" unter uns zu sein.

da ich nach der winterpause erst vor kurzem wieder eingestiegen bin, denke ich wäre es derzeit noch zu früh um an eurer tour teilzunehmen.....

....es wäre wohl nur eine quälerei für mich und der spaß würde auf der strecke bleiben....


trotzdem wünsch´ ich euch viel spaß im schönen odenwald!!!!

mfg jupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Odenwaldcrossler,

wie mit Uwe abgesprochen, habe ich mich auch noch zum Odenwaldcross eingeklingt und beim Gästehaus Wollkmannsruh das Zweibett in ein Dreibettzimmer upgraden lassen.

Auch wenn die Gruppe noch recht klein ist nehme ich ein PMR-Funkgerät mit.

Alle weiteren Infos+Änderungen sollten wir hier im Forum austauschen.

Bei meiner Festnetznummer auf der Mitgliederliste bitte die letzte Ziffer von 3 auf 5 ändern. (3 ist Fax und das spricht nur mit seinesgleichen)

Ullrich -falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen- poste einfach mal kurz das alles OK geht.

beste Grüsse
Matthias Frank



Obacht: Der Vorname alleine ist jetzt nicht mehr eindeutig!


----------



## aju (16. Mai 2004)

Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:
Gabi
Nicolas
Uwe
Matthias K.
Matthias F.
Guide: Ulrich

Treffen werden wir uns am Samstag, den 5.6., um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Orangerie in Darmstadt, die Rückkehr dahin erfolgt am Sonntag, den 6.6., bis spätestens 18:00 Uhr.

Wie bereits angekündigt, kann das Gepäck für die Übernachtung dort abgegeben werden. Meine Frau bringt es dann mit dem Auto nach Amorbach und am Sonnntag wieder nach Darmstadt zurück.

Ein Anfahrtsplan zum Parkplatz Orangerie kann auf Anfrage gemailt werden.

Eine kleine Geschichte, wie die Idee Odenwaldcross geboren wurde sowie weitere Einzelheiten zur Strecke könnt Ihr auf der Internetseite der Beinharten finden.

Eventuelle Änderungen und weitere Infos werde ich bei Bedarf hier posten.

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## matthias2003 (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo "Matthias Frank" und Uwe,

verstehe ich richtig, dass wir 3 nun zusammen in einem Zimmer hausen, oder welches Doppelzimmer hast Du in ein Dreibettzimmer gewandelt? 
Solange keiner lauter schnarcht als ich, ist das ok!   

@Uwe
Ich war ein paar Tage offline, hatte Dir aber vor ca. 2 Wochen eine Privatnachricht geschickt, hast Du die bekommen? 

Gruss
Matthias Knopf


----------



## Matthias (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Matthias Knopf,

das Dreibettzimmer ist ein anderes Zimmer also kein Provisorium. 
Übrigens manche Gastwirte in Bayern werden ungemütlich wenn Du von "hausen" sprichst. Die haben extra große Nudelhölzer!

Ich schnarche nicht und bringe Ohrenstöpsel mit.

Das sollte alles kein Problem sein

cu bei hoffentlich trockenem Wetter

Matthias Frank


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Matthias 2003, ich habe die Mail bekommen und ich rufe Dich noch mal an wegen der Abfahrt am Samstag Morgen
Gruß Uwe


----------



## CCCP (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ebenfalls dabei. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ripman (1. Juni 2004)

Mensch Ulrich,

 das ist ja jetzt ein Teilnehmerfeld wie bei der Deutschland-Tour. Viel Spass beim Gepäcktransport Wünsche Euch Allen viel Spaß und gesunde Heimkehr (bin selbst am WOE in Norddeutschland)

 CU

 Jürgen

 @CCCP: Welcome home Andreas.


----------



## aju (3. Juni 2004)

Hier die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste:
Gabi
Nicolas
Uwe
Matthias K.
Matthias F.
Frank
Andreas
Guide: Ulrich

Die Wettervorhersage ist gut: Trocken und zumindest am Sonntag sollte es auch was mit den gewüschten 25 Grad werden. Gute Voraussetzungen für den Odenwaldcross..... also dann, wir sehen uns am Samstag, 10:00 Uhr, auf dem Parkplatz Orangerie.

Grüße
Ulrich 


@Jürgen: Den Gepäcktransport kriegen wir schon geregelt - schließlich fährt das Gepäck ja nicht mit Muskelkraft nach Amorbach


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (6. Juni 2004)

Na,

wenn das mal nicht nicht wieder eine Tour war, die in die Analen des Vereins eingehen wird, dann weiß ich auch nicht. 
Uni-braune Bikes und Biker am ersten Tag (die Hälfte vom Odenwald klebte an unseren Bikes), schlüpfrigste Wurzeltrails, ein Loch (besser ein Löchlein) im Knie und eine gezerrte Schulter, Freßorgien und ein krönender Abschluß im Biergarten    bei Sonnenschein   .

Das einzige was fehlte, war die Erste Hilfe Geschichte mit dem Abbinden von abgetrennten Gliedmaßen mit einer Fahrrad-Kette - aber das können wir ja bei der Reloaded - Version nachholen   .

Vielen Dank an unseren super Tourenguide Aju und seine verständnisvolle Frau, die  trotz ungünstigster Umstände für uns Trailschweine den weiten Weg von Darmstadt nach Armorbach machte und uns so wenigstens die Rückenschmerzen durch Marschgepäck ersparte.

Gute Besserung an alle Kriegsopfer    und bis zur nächsten Tour.
(Reisebericht folgt!)

IVO-MASTER


----------



## matthias2003 (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ihr beinharten "2 Tages Odenwaldcrosser",

ich hoffe Ihr hattet einen schönen 2. Tag und seid alle beschwerdenfrei ins Ziel gekommen!

Mein Arzt hat mir erst mal eine Spritze gegen die Muskelverspannung mit Sehnenentzündung gegeben und für die nächsten Tage absolutes Couching verschrieben! Erstaunt fragte er auch: "Und mit dieser Schwellung sind sie noch weitergefahren? Beinhart!"   

@Familie Aju:
Vielen Dank nochmal für den problemlosen Rücktransport nach Darmstadt


Wir sehen uns beim nächsten OdenwaldX

der "1 Tages-Cross-Abbrecher" 
Matthias

PS wo sind die Schlammbilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CCCP (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal möchte ich mich ebenfalls beim Veranstalter( aju) und allen Teilnehmer bedanken. Es war eine schöne, amüsante und vor allem keine leichte Tour.

@matthias2003: Ich habe ebenfalls von meinem Arzt Couching verschrieben bekommen. So ist das, kaum Zuhause, schon wird man locker und auf einmal spürt man doch Schmerzen. Wünsche dir schnelle Genesung und danke für den Schutzblech, war wesentlich angenehmer.

@Smaug: Habe mich am Sonnabend wieder mit Nudeln zufrieden geben müssen, aber bei der nächster Tour lasse ich mir halben Schwein in Amorbach vorreservieren.

@Matthias: Vielen Dank für Transport.

@The IVO-MASTER; Gabi: Bin heute in Gau-Algesheim und lasse mir richtig gut gehen.

@Mr Cannondale: Platten ist geortet und wird morgen geflickt.

In diesem Sinne   

Gruß
Otti


----------



## leberwurst (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo OdenwaldX-ler,

war ein schönes und lustiges Wochenende mit Euch. In so 'nem guten Team war nicht mal das Fahren im Regen schlimm. Ich hoffe, der eine oder andere fährt sonntags mal wieder mit mir oder Nicolas zum Feldberg (das nächste mal mit Feldbergschneise  ).

@kranker Matthias und Andreas: Gute Besserung!!!
@geheimnisvoller Matthias: Grüße an E.T.
@Andreas: Fieser Mopp, das mit dem Eis will doch keiner wissen  
hoffe, Du hattest wenigstens einen Harleybecher!!!

Gruß 
Leberwurst


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. Juni 2004)

Zuerst mal vielen Dank an Aju und Frau für den Gepäcktransport und die gute Organisation.
Der Samstag war zwar feucht von unten aber die Trials waren echt Herbert geil und die Unterkunft bei Frau Wolkmannruh war auch gelungen. Der Sonntag war dann wieder sonnig und warm, was den Rückweg nach Darmstadt zum Genuss werden ließ. 
Zum Schluss noch gute Besserung an die Verletzten: Mathias und Andreas


----------

